# Thank you for your service.



## Tengu91 (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks for doing dumbshit during the best of years of your life and watching friends die and others come home in pieces and deal with toxic, authoritarian command more intent on their next promotion than being an actual fucking leader and looking out for the genuine welfare of the men they'll lead into combat. 

Thanks for fighting in the wars I elected politicians to send you to in the name of freedom and democracy abroad while I spew vitriol and hate on peaceful protestors fighting for equal treatment and police accountability outside my front door, 

Thanks for having the nightmares so I don't have to.

Thanks for buying into the propaganda and doing the dirty work of a country I'll defend to hell and back on the internet, but won't fight for in real life. 

Thanks for giving me this opportunity to praise myself and show the world I'm a grateful-ass human being like Toby Keith and my mama taught me to be.

You must be so brave. Wow, Thanks a lot. 
...
...
...
Oh, you mean we don't share the same politics? Wow. Ok. Get fucked, communist weirdo.








I've been off the road for about 7 months now and doing mostly freelance work. I stumbled into social media management and took to it pretty well, but it's been for a lot of military-centric companies like a veteran t-shirt company and vet job firm. It's been forcing me to confront a part of my past I've done my best to distance myself from, especially because of how toxic military and veteran culture can be as whole. Lots of bigots, lots of stereotypes, lots of ego. Being exposed to that stuff again (and my job is reading comments; the biggest assholes are usually the loudest) has been fucking with me a lot lately, especially when my views are so entirely different these days. I'm looking for other jobs (preferably JUST writing) that pay as much so I can help support the household with my girlfriend (we have three dogs), but the search continues. Anyway, I found this image on Google and it sparked something inside me that made me want to write. I didn't know where to share it, so I figured I'd share it amongst the only people I've ever felt truly comfortable with, the people of the road.

Fucking cheers.


----------



## Tengu91 (Apr 28, 2021)

Real quick: This isn't me looking for pity or anything. I just needed a good rant.


----------



## Gypsybones (May 1, 2021)

Empty thanks and sometimes 10% off (if I ask and then maybe not even then) is the exact reason why I joined up.


----------



## Gypsybones (May 1, 2021)

Oh, also a once-a-year free meal from somewhere I would never pay to go. I almost forgot 🙄


----------

